

Getting Your Startup Ready For An Acquisition - dan_martell
http://maplebutter.com/getting-your-startup-ready-for-an-acquisition/

======
dan_martell
For most startups, there's only 12-15 potential acquirers - so doesn't it make
sense to reach out and start relationships with the lead product and corp dev
guys?

